# SRZ - Stellar Resources



## crackaton (12 May 2006)

Hello all, this one looks interesting and has started to move


----------



## Freeballinginawetsuit (8 November 2006)

Jumped on today, any opinions on SRZ, tech trade for me I don't even know what their up to.


----------



## gresim25 (17 January 2007)

announcement today....extended copper resources...is anybody a holder of srz, or is it just me here?


----------



## gresim25 (17 January 2007)

why is stock falling? not good enough grades of copper?
darn!


----------



## gordon2007 (17 January 2007)

It was mentioned in the BLR thread today.

https://www.aussiestockforums.com/forums/showpost.php?p=112516&postcount=75


----------



## gresim25 (17 January 2007)

thx for the link...I just loaded up more at 31.5....will continue to load if it falls even more...


----------



## TradeStats (17 January 2007)

gresim25 said:
			
		

> thx for the link...I just loaded up more at 31.5....will continue to load if it falls even more...




gresim25 it looks as if you will be able to load up further as the SP falls.

MiningNews.net


> Meanwhile, news that Black Range Minerals had substantially upsized the uranium target at its Taylor Ranch project in Colorado helped the company's stock up 2.5c (25%) to 12.5c.
> 
> At the other end of the spectrum, Stellar Resources released some broad but low-grade copper intercepts from its Alpine prospect in Tasmania.
> 
> Stellar said it still rated the project highly, although market appeared less enthused, driving the explorer's share price down 3.5c (10.1%) to 31c.




Jemma within the BLR thread did say SRZ was potentially the next big mover, just didn't mention if that was up or down. Luckily I hold BLR and SRZ, but I think my stop loss will cut in tomorrow for SRZ as it falls further.  .


----------



## gordon2007 (17 January 2007)

TradeStats said:
			
		

> Jemma within the BLR thread did say SRZ was potentially the next big mover, just didn't mention if that was up or down.  .




LOL that's cruel.


----------



## Sean K (17 January 2007)

Gents,

Can I please encourage you to generally include some more analysis and detail in your posts here. 

I would also like to point out that inflamatory language like 'loading up' is interpreted as ramping. 

Also, please ensure that if a stock is identified by other members on no factual fundamental or technical analysis that you do not even begin to promote that as a recommendation, no matter who has stated it, or what their record is like. I am not saying that you personally would be influenced but there are many many members and visitors watching these threads and are trying to make informed investment decisions.  

Lets see some facts and figures, please.

All the best,
Kennas


----------



## gresim25 (18 January 2007)

So, tradestats did ur stop loss got hit...
It lowered itself a little bit than climbed back to yesterday's price.


----------



## TradeStats (18 January 2007)

gresim25, my stop loss did kick in and I sold @ 0.306 (bought @ 0.285), happy to leave on the profit side. May consider rentering if price falls further, will watch for the next few days. Must say at this stage is appears to have held well considering an average announcement and some unfavourable press.


----------



## Gurgler (2 April 2007)

Long time between posts on this thread.

Is this starting to recover form its elongated decline? Anticipation of a Mike Radd/John H visit?   LOL!


----------



## doogie_goes_off (2 April 2007)

Stellar a fizzer? Maybe the long flat graph is a long term recognition that Alpine Copper is a project bereft of economic significance, a reasonable access site with limited tonnage and low grades. Their mineralisation looks like a besshi style system - extensive, low grade and prob sub-economic forever.


----------



## Gurgler (2 April 2007)

Doogie.

You may be right about the Tassie project, but I was alluding to the SA site at Gawler Craton (marked as Warrior-Tarcoola on this map).

Know anything about that resource?


----------



## YOUNG_TRADER (3 April 2007)

I think SRZ is one the most undervalued Sth Aust advanced U companies around 
(and so I bought 100k today)

60M shares means that at 28c mkt cap = $17m

Compare that with the Mkt Caps of the following grass roots explorers
SIM $35m
SNU $50m
USA $35m
UXA $40m

Clearly undervalued based on those comparisons alone

Has cash of $3.5m + 10m USA shares @ 35c = $3.5m

So $7m in assets which means $10m is its Enterprise Value,

Now heres the kicker,

SRZ's Warrior is a pre JORC compliant deposit, 11.8Mt@ 0.034%U3O8 = 8.8Mlb's U3O8

TOE funding exploration to earn 70%.

Not much value left in Sth Aust U sector ahead of Labour Party conference, but here is 1


----------



## YOUNG_TRADER (3 April 2007)

*SRZ*
*
Mkt Structure*
*
Shares*
60m fully diluted
Mkt Cap @ 25c = $15m
Mkt Cap @ 50c = $30m
Mkt Cap @ 75c = $45m
*
Cash*
$3.5m
*
Listed Investments*
10m USA @ 35c = $3.5m
*
Mkt Cap Comparison with peers*
SIM $35m
SNU $50m
USA $35m
UXA $40m

*
Projects*
*
Warrior* Uranium, 30% Free Carried by Toro, S.A.
Pre JORC Compliant Deposit 11.8Mt@0.034o8 = 8.8M lb's u3o8
Net to SRZ = 2.64M lb's u3o8 
Take Over value @ $15 lb (what PDN has been doing) = $40m = 66c SRZ

Toro has just begun a drilling program with results due Late April (excellent timing!)

*
Tarcoola * Uranium, 30% Free Carried by USA, S.A.
Bunch of licences in Sth Aust, USA abbout to commence exploration work soon.

*
Alpine * Copper, 100%, Tas
Lots of 50m @ 0.5% Cu intersections and not too deep wither, ie 20-40m from surface, interesting,

More drilling underway

*
IOCG * Olympic Dam type IOCG, various JV's, S.A.
A few JV's, free carried, searching for next Olympic Dam

*
Tin * Tin, 100%, Tas
Apparantly some excellent Tin projects, company is drilling currently, maybe looking at spin off per comments last ann



*
Summary*
With a mkt cap of $17m, with $7m in liquid assets SRZ appears undervalued on a peer comparison basis,

In addition to this Warrior host a pre JORC days Uranium deposit of nearly 9mlb's of low grade Uranium,

SRZ also has a few other intersting projects,

IMO one of the last DECENT Aussie U plays with a mkt cap under $20m


----------



## Sean K (4 April 2007)

Looks interesting YT. The tenaments in the Gawler look prospective. As does Warrior. Needs to pluck some decent drill results soon though. The Paydirt 06 streaming conference on their web site covers it pretty well less recent news of course. http://www.stellarresources.com.au/Presentations.html# 
The 'Hoistem' system looks interesting. Also note the IOCGU comments around the 'Olympic' domain. 

1 year chart looks like 25 cents is a bottom, but large decending triangle isn't that flash. Short term resistance at 28-30 cents, but long way to go to beat the gradual upper resistance line trend down. Possibly 35 cents, where there'll be lots of static. Very short term looks up at the moment though.

As you have clearly pointed out, very small market cap for some prospective U assest in SA, which will be the State to benefit most from the Labor policy change. I see people switching from QLD/WA players into SA/NT once the State Premier policy's become general knowledge.


----------



## YOUNG_TRADER (12 April 2007)

Since the below post, SIM has moved up to a $50m mkt cap,
I still think SRZ is by far the most undervalued advanced explorer in Sth Aust,
If we look at the Non-JORC compliant deposit that was established, being 11.8Mt@0.034 u3o8 = 8.8M lb's u3o8
30% Net to SRZ = 2.64M lb's u3o8 
Take Over value @ $15 lb (what PDN has been doing) = $40m = 66c SRZ

@28c SRZ mkt cap = $17m, if we take a way the $7m cash + listed invbestments, then the balance = an EV of $10m, thus using the 2.64m lb's of Uranium (pre JORC compliant) SRZ is trading on a an EV of $3.80 per lb U

Value here!




YOUNG_TRADER said:


> *SRZ*
> *
> Mkt Structure*
> *
> ...


----------



## YOUNG_TRADER (12 April 2007)

I'm curious to hear thoughts and opinions on my reasearch and why SRZ so far is flying under the radar,

I would have thought that a company which has a pre-jorc compliant deposit (just like MTN had back when I first started posting about it at 60c) is a much safer and better bet than a pure exploration play like SIM or SNU 

Thoughts? Feedback?


----------



## Sean K (12 April 2007)

YOUNG_TRADER said:


> I'm curious to hear thoughts and opinions on my reasearch and why SRZ so far is flying under the radar,
> 
> I would have thought that a company which has a pre-jorc compliant deposit (just like MTN had back when I first started posting about it at 60c) is a much safer and better bet than a pure exploration play like SIM or SNU
> 
> Thoughts? Feedback?



I think because it's handed 70% to TOE and USA of it's two main U plays. People probably don't realise the potential. Perhaps there's doubt about the Warrior. TOE even stated in an ann there was 'uncertantly'. However, it's clearly got U in the channel going through the EPL, so we'll have to see what the drilling produces.


----------



## YOUNG_TRADER (12 April 2007)

kennas said:


> I think because it's handed 70% to TOE and USA of it's two main U plays. People probably don't realise the potential. Perhaps there's doubt about the Warrior. TOE even stated in an ann there was 'uncertantly'. However, it's clearly got U in the channel going through the EPL, so we'll have to see what the drilling produces.




Agreed but at $17m with $7m in cash an investments SRZ is dirt cheap when compared to say SNU who have a mkt cap of $50m,

Just like with so many other things, I guess its a matter of patience and waiting for the mkt to come over and appreciate SRZ

An article

http://www.acnnewswire.net/press/en/35864/TORO-ENERGY-LIMITED.html

Toro Commences New 10,000m Drill Campaign On Key Warrior Uranium Project In Northern SA 

Adelaide, Mar 21, 2007 (ACN Newswire) - Toro Energy Limited (ASX: TOE), is pleased to announce that detailed exploration of one of South Australia's prime Gawler Craton uranium projects has commenced.

An air-core rig has commenced drilling on the Warrior Project palaeochannels within EL's 3040, 3369W and 3372. As announced on 25 July 2006, Toro has entered into a Joint Venture agreement with Stellar Resources on two of these tenements, EL3372 and EL3369W (Toro earning 70%), which are to the immediate north and south of the tenement EL3040 (Toro earning 75% from Range River Gold Ltd). Based upon ongoing successful results, Toro plans to spend more than $3 million over the next four years on this highly prospective project.

An initial program of 200 air-core holes (~10,000m) is planned, with the objectives of scoping the potential of previously identified mineralisation and defining possible extensions at the Warrior Project, in preparation for more formal resource definition work to be commenced later in the calendar year.


----------



## YOUNG_TRADER (16 April 2007)

SRZ on the move, finally through the 28c/30c level (hopefully) still dirt cheap when compared to other Sth Aust peers, value lies in Warrior Deposit



YOUNG_TRADER said:


> *SRZ*
> *
> Mkt Structure*
> *
> ...


----------



## Sean K (16 April 2007)

YOUNG_TRADER said:


> SRZ on the move, finally through the 28c/30c level (hopefully) still dirt cheap when compared to other Sth Aust peers, value lies in Warrior Deposit



They've also stated that they want to 'unlock value' in the Tin assets in Tassie. What do you reckon that means? Sell them off? I think a tin float perhaps.


----------



## YOUNG_TRADER (16 April 2007)

kennas said:


> They've also stated that they want to 'unlock value' in the Tin assets in Tassie. What do you reckon that means? Sell them off? I think a tin float perhaps.




Spin off with in specie distribution + priority allocation to SRZ holders I'd say and given Wolfs performance it would be a cracker of an IPO


----------



## Sean K (16 April 2007)

From a longer term chart perspective, looks like it had found a bottom at 25, but not confirmed yet. Need some higher lows and highs on the weekly. This may occur clearly breaking 30 cents and then 35 IMO.

The indicators all look OK to me. RSI just about to break through on the up is positive to me. Could indicate the start of a positive run. On the short term term daily, these indicators actually look more bullish, but that's because of the solid rise off 25 cents recently. 



> RSI Centerline Crossover
> 
> The centerline for RSI is 50. Readings above and below can give the indicator a bullish or bearish tilt. On the whole, a reading above 50 indicates that average gains are higher than average losses and a reading below 50 indicates that losses are winning the battle. Some traders look for a move above 50 to confirm bullish signals or a move below 50 to confirm bearish signals.




(holding)


----------



## Rafa (16 April 2007)

certainly looks like a promising company...
chart wise too, there looks like to be a solid floor around the 25cent area...
being only 20 - 30% above that now, there could be long way to run if results are good.


----------



## Rafa (16 April 2007)

Ah, you just posted the chart Kennas... awesome...


----------



## YOUNG_TRADER (16 April 2007)

up over 17% to 34c now


----------



## YOUNG_TRADER (16 April 2007)

Just saw TOE is also having a bullish day on large volumes, considering the fact that drilling re-commenced at Warrior on the 20th of March perhaps intial results from the first few holes are about to come?


----------



## dj_420 (16 April 2007)

yeah YT i jumped on this one on breakout. looking good, not much value left in SA explorers at all apart from TOE/SRZ 

if we hit a significant uranium deposit look out with these two, any large upgrades will send sp north


----------



## Go Nuke (16 April 2007)

Well i hope with all these rises in SP with TOE and SRZ,that it will filter through to my HLX shares


----------



## UraniumLover (16 April 2007)

YOUNG_TRADER said:


> Just saw TOE is also having a bullish day on large volumes, considering the fact that drilling re-commenced at Warrior on the 20th of March perhaps intial results from the first few holes are about to come?




Tend to agree and also the fact that it hasn't run yet as hard as some of the others like PNN and MTN recently. I'm going to join you for the ride on this one YT as it has alot of upside at this point in time with conference around the corner.


----------



## dj_420 (16 April 2007)

today we have seen a large run on TOE/SRZ could be due to the fact that they hold a significant deposit at small market cap.

dont know whether this increase is due to whole of uranium sector or market realising there is good chance of increase on 8.8 m pounds of uranium.

SRZ have many other projects also, the uranium farm ins with TOE and USA been the better ones. will be good to see the results that TOE can come up with.

any meaty hits or significant extensions on current resource envelope will see this one go well.


----------



## Sean K (17 April 2007)

Got a speeding ticket. 

Response:

Warrior drilling and a 'recommendation' on HC. LOL


----------



## YOUNG_TRADER (17 April 2007)

kennas said:


> Got a speeding ticket.
> 
> Response:
> 
> Warrior drilling and a 'recommendation' on HC. LOL




Hey! That should be a recommendation on ASF!


----------



## Mousie (17 April 2007)

kennas said:


> Got a speeding ticket.
> 
> Response:
> 
> Warrior drilling and a 'recommendation' on HC. LOL




LOL kennas, kennas...pretending to be modest of our forum? You just slighted YT a wee bit there


----------



## Rafa (17 April 2007)

YT, i'd rather ASF don't get a similar bad name as HC...


funny stuff tho.


----------



## dj_420 (17 April 2007)

only slight retrace been picked up nicely now.

only a matter of time TOE/SRZ combo is looking great


----------



## Rafa (17 April 2007)

yeah, i'm in, 33cents...
after procrastinating about this one last week at 28c...

having U in its portfolio, fair bit free carried by larger players, is the main motivator plus the possibility of imminent drilling results.


----------



## YOUNG_TRADER (17 April 2007)

I think the best thing about SRZ is we know theres a U deposit at Warrior, it may not be JORC compliant only because it was done pre the jorc code, BUT ITS THERE!

That for me de-risks the punt on SRZ, combine that with a $20m mkt cap and $7m in assets and u get a very very cheap play IMO

The drilling results we're waiting for should highlight the Warrior Deposit as a deposit and not a target


----------



## zed327 (17 April 2007)

I've jumped on the bandwagon - hope there's a trumpet to blow later on.


----------



## UraniumLover (17 April 2007)

Rafa said:


> yeah, i'm in, 33cents...
> after procrastinating about this one last week at 28c...
> 
> having U in its portfolio, fair bit free carried by larger players, is the main motivator plus the possibility of imminent drilling results.




Never know could be another MTN Rafa


----------



## Rafa (17 April 2007)

Ah.... another MTN... 
yes, time will tell...

But i don't have the same level of confidence in this one as i had with MTN, i guess i knew a lot more about MTN's deposit and resource before i jumped into that one...

Plus, once ButterNuts put their bid in at 60 odd cents, it really helped make up my mind...

With Stellar, its a matter of waiting for the results and announcements...
to quote YT


> SRZ's Warrior is a pre JORC compliant deposit, 11.8Mt@ 0.034%U3O8 = 8.8Mlb's U3O8
> TOE funding exploration to earn 70%.




Thats 30% free carried...which is approx 2.5Mlbs at $10/lb, approx worth 25m, plus cash/shares to take it over 30m....That equates it to a SP of atleast 50c.

Now i am sure i'm missing something here but the drill results due out in the next few months will tell the tale...

But its the chart tho that really interesting with a solid base formed around the 25cent mark... to me that holds a fair bit of value.


----------



## nizar (22 April 2007)

kennas said:


> Got a speeding ticket.
> 
> Response:
> 
> Warrior drilling and a 'recommendation' on HC. LOL




This was pretty funny i must admit.
Recommendation??!
LOL
More like a ramp!


----------



## YOUNG_TRADER (24 April 2007)

Consolidating just below 35c awaiting drilling results at its Warrior Uranium deposit, if positive could easily emulate MTN/AGS/PNN/CUY the only other players with Uranium Resources in Sth Aust


*SRZ*​*
Mkt Structure*
*
Shares*
60m fully diluted
Mkt Cap @ 25c = $15m
Mkt Cap @ 50c = $30m
Mkt Cap @ 75c = $45m
*
Cash*
$3.5m
*
Listed Investments*
10m USA @ 35c = $3.5m
*
Mkt Cap Comparison with peers*
SIM $35m
SNU $50m
USA $35m
UXA $40m

*
Projects*
*
Warrior* Uranium, 30% Free Carried by Toro, S.A.
Pre JORC Compliant Deposit 11.8Mt@0.034o8 = 8.8M lb's u3o8
Net to SRZ = 2.64M lb's u3o8 
Take Over value @ $15 lb (what PDN has been doing) = $40m = 66c SRZ

Toro has just begun a drilling program with results due Late April (excellent timing!)

*
Tarcoola * Uranium, 30% Free Carried by USA, S.A.
Bunch of licences in Sth Aust, USA abbout to commence exploration work soon.

*
Alpine * Copper, 100%, Tas
Lots of 50m @ 0.5% Cu intersections and not too deep wither, ie 20-40m from surface, interesting,

More drilling underway

*
IOCG * Olympic Dam type IOCG, various JV's, S.A.
A few JV's, free carried, searching for next Olympic Dam

*
Tin * Tin, 100%, Tas
Apparantly some excellent Tin projects, company is drilling currently, maybe looking at spin off per comments last ann



*
Summary*
With a mkt cap of $17m, with $7m in liquid assets SRZ appears undervalued on a peer comparison basis,

In addition to this Warrior host a pre JORC days Uranium deposit of nearly 9mlb's of low grade Uranium,

SRZ also has a few other intersting projects,

IMO one of the last DECENT Aussie U plays with a mkt cap under $20m


----------



## YOUNG_TRADER (24 April 2007)

Just cleared about 200k and 35c resistance, potential breakout alert, results? sniff sniff sniff ? ? ?


----------



## greatscott (24 April 2007)

Indeed - 35c is significant! It hasn't been at that level since January.  

Thanks for your analysis Young Trader - it convinced me to get in with another batch - 31.5c in the lull yesterday.  

Bring on the breakout!


----------



## nizar (25 April 2007)

This one really looking the goods.
Im gonna get some 2mrw, its just too cheap.

And nice to see it find some support at the 200dma. Probably put a stop just under that and she'll be aight


----------



## Sean K (26 April 2007)

nizar said:


> This one really looking the goods.
> Im gonna get some 2mrw, its just too cheap.
> 
> And nice to see it find some support at the 200dma. Probably put a stop just under that and she'll be aight



Yep, looks good. Another perspective here. 

(recently sold out at 33, but will be back in)


----------



## nizar (26 April 2007)

I got a few at .38 the open.


----------



## motion (26 April 2007)

Hi

SRZ Just posted there report today looks very interesting... will try and copy the highlights it up here


----------



## Ruprect (30 April 2007)

After the Uranium outcomes on the weekend, this one looks decidedly cheap in comparison to some of the other players who have exposure to the SA uranium market. Market cap only $21 million!

TOE and USA have both leapt forward today, and both have JV with SRZ as i understand.

I think SRZ have a way to go yet given their exposure to uranium.


----------



## TheAbyss (30 April 2007)

The announcement today re the share placement (8.4 m @.35) provides a great foundation for future support combined with some great timing to release with an inclusion re the Warrior uranium project JV with Toro.

Any thoughts?


----------



## Ruprect (30 April 2007)

Good work Abyss.

Yes, might take the market a couple of hours to take note of this one IMO, but this is extremely positive.

These placements are usually done at very decent discount to the current trading price, so a 35 cent purchase is a very good sign.


----------



## motion (30 April 2007)

I'm still trying to work out if SRZ is going to take off or it's a company that will just move in small amounts... I know things are moving with SRZ this is why I'm a share holder and looking to get more. But I do wonder why the greater world has not joined the band wagon...


----------



## Pommiegranite (30 April 2007)

motion said:


> I'm still trying to work out if SRZ is going to take off or it's a company that will just move in small amounts... I know things are moving with SRZ this is why I'm a share holder and looking to get more. But I do wonder why the greater world has not joined the band wagon...




Well..I joined last week...$4k buys a hell of a lot of SRZ shares. Everyone has a spec play..and this is mine     

....
..
..PG


----------



## Ruprect (30 April 2007)

I think people are starting to join the bandwagon - close to 600k shares turnover in last 30 mins. Now hitting over 40cents. And limited sellers under 50c.


----------



## Pommiegranite (30 April 2007)

I'm a small time player...but at the end of the day I still look for value. 
All exploration stocks are over valued based on earnings. However, this little one seems to be more reasonably valued than most.

I think thats what is driving the buying. 

Then again..I could be talking out of my backside


----------



## motion (30 April 2007)

Well I guess I had been holding on for so long and when I open my mouth I get shot down... always the way .... Go SRZ....


----------



## YOUNG_TRADER (30 April 2007)

Results are out see for Warrior drilling, see TOE announcement,


*SRZ*​*
Mkt Structure*
*
Shares*
60m fully diluted
Mkt Cap @ 25c = $15m
Mkt Cap @ 50c = $30m
Mkt Cap @ 75c = $45m
*
Cash*
$3.5m
*
Listed Investments*
10m USA @ 35c = $3.5m
*
Mkt Cap Comparison with peers*
SIM $35m
SNU $50m
USA $35m
UXA $40m

*
Projects*
*
Warrior* Uranium, 30% Free Carried by Toro, S.A.
Pre JORC Compliant Deposit 11.8Mt@0.034o8 = 8.8M lb's u3o8
Net to SRZ = 2.64M lb's u3o8 
Take Over value @ $15 lb (what PDN has been doing) = $40m = 66c SRZ
*
Toro intial results are 1-5m intercepts grading 200ppm - 900ppm*
SRZ will release an announcement soon as well



*
Tarcoola * Uranium, 30% Free Carried by USA, S.A.
Bunch of licences in Sth Aust, USA abbout to commence exploration work soon.

*
Alpine * Copper, 100%, Tas
Lots of 50m @ 0.5% Cu intersections and not too deep wither, ie 20-40m from surface, interesting,

More drilling underway

*
IOCG * Olympic Dam type IOCG, various JV's, S.A.
A few JV's, free carried, searching for next Olympic Dam

*
Tin * Tin, 100%, Tas
Apparantly some excellent Tin projects, company is drilling currently, maybe looking at spin off per comments last ann



*
Summary*
With a mkt cap of $17m, with $7m in liquid assets SRZ appears undervalued on a peer comparison basis,

In addition to this Warrior host a pre JORC days Uranium deposit of nearly 9mlb's of low grade Uranium,

SRZ also has a few other intersting projects,

IMO one of the last DECENT Aussie U plays with a mkt cap under $20m[/QUOTE]


----------



## happytown (30 April 2007)

the upcoming AusIMM uranium conference (15,16 May) in Darwin will be having a session on the Warrior project

cheers


----------



## YOUNG_TRADER (1 May 2007)

SRZ released Toro's drilling results after the mkt close,

Per my previous post Drilling looks to have intersected 200ppm - 900ppm in most of the holes, most importantly this increases the confidence in the Pre JORC Compliant reource which was *11.8Mt@0.034% U3O8*

In addition to this SRZ was easily able to boost its cash coffers today by another $3m by placing 8.4m @35c

Total Cash stands at $6.5m + $3.5m in in listed USA securities

Also it appears SRZ has a Carrapateena target situated only 40okms south of the discovery and even closer to MOX's new discovery

With $10m in cash + assets SRZ's current mkt cap of $28m seems far too cheap given the fact that it is of of a handful of players to have a deposit in South Australia, not to mention some excellent Tin projects as well as a copper project and now a IOCG Carrapateena type play

Re-Rating should happen this month


----------



## TheAbyss (1 May 2007)

There was an article in the age which confirms your view YT. Link below. Interestingly the article also identifies a few other plays which stand to gain via the nearology method.

http://www.theage.com.au/news/barry...-strikes-copper/2007/04/29/1177787972786.html


----------



## TheAbyss (1 May 2007)

TheAbyss said:


> There was an article in the age which confirms your view YT. Link below. Interestingly the article also identifies a few other plays which stand to gain via the nearology method.
> 
> http://www.theage.com.au/news/barry...-strikes-copper/2007/04/29/1177787972786.html





Just to clarify - The nearology method article is referring to the Carrapateena venture for SRZ only and is a positive in my view.


----------



## happytown (1 May 2007)

another positive to come out of the Toro drilling ann was that out of the two jv's covering the Warrior paleochannel, it was Stellar's that has produced the better results

having said this, I understand the areas drilled differ in size - areas A and B in the stellar jv are larger than areas C, D and E in the Range River Gold jv -  and the drilling undertaken in those areas differ - grid pattern for Stellar and single traverse for Range - nonetheless of the significant results listed, 80% were in area A (Stellar) and the largest intersects and higher U308 ppm were the Stellar results

further, and importantly area B assay results are yet to be returned from laboratory as well as further area A results

the depth being at approx 30m also bodes well

with the Stellar jv results being the superior results reported thus far, it would be fair to expect Toro to advance the Stellar jv leases more rapidly than their other jv's

agree with others on this thread re current valuation and potential prospects

cheers


----------



## YOUNG_TRADER (2 May 2007)

Another follow up announcement to TOE's recent drilling,

Still not being re-rated though, but like CUY, MTN, PNN & AGS once it is it should appreciate.


----------



## TheAbyss (2 May 2007)

The boardroom radio interview is quite enlightening. 

http://www.brr.com.au/event/SRZ/1916/22724/wmp/7r4uy5gkyv


----------



## Ruprect (2 May 2007)

Thanks YT and abyss.

Reasonable volume today, but finished very strongly in late trade after the announcement of the significant assay results at Warrior Uranium.

Points to a promising start tomorrow.


----------



## motion (4 May 2007)

Hi Guys, 

I noticed this took a big turn today I'm alittle lost on why this has taken a change today any thoughts ?

I still think this is a great company to hold..

cheers


----------



## Ruprect (4 May 2007)

motion said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> I noticed this took a big turn today I'm alittle lost on why this has taken a change today any thoughts ?
> 
> ...




I think a big turn is a little harsh! Only down one cent at close on light trade - most of the day it was steady, the sell side is still very limited. But agree with you totally, this is a good one.

YT has done some very good analysis on this in an earlier post. Given its many projects, cash assets (and recent cash injection at 35cents) and the fact that it has a JV with TOE (in SA, the best Uranium state), it appears quite undervalued compared with some of the other players.


----------



## motion (5 May 2007)

Thanks Ruprect, Nice to be able to chew the fat over this one... well maybe it was a little harsh  . Thank you for your comments yep YT has done an excellent job in highlighting the company and it's assets.

Thanks again... will be looking for another chance to get some more if I can...


----------



## YOUNG_TRADER (8 May 2007)

Guys RDM is right now drill testing its Pernatty Lagoon Project (see image 1)

The project is very close to MOX's ground hog and also Carrapateena

Any success here will boost the SP of SRZ for their Pernatty Project which is next door to RDM's (see image 2)

With a Uranium deposit in South Aust

An IOCG Olympic Dam Targer near Carrapateena

Tin projects in Tasmania

Plenty of cash and now broker backing at 35c SRZ is a value play IMO

Also technically SRZ is finding good support around 35c!


----------



## motion (9 May 2007)

Hi

Anyone know why the fall in SRZ... ? has there been some news on the inside maybe ...? any ideas  do not really wanna loose out on this one... I know YT  has some excellent points on the company but there has also been a drop in the last few days ?....


----------



## Sean K (9 May 2007)

motion said:


> Hi
> 
> Anyone know why the fall in SRZ... ? has there been some news on the inside maybe ...? any ideas  do not really wanna loose out on this one... I know YT  has some excellent points on the company but there has also been a drop in the last few days ?....



Yep, come off quite a bit hasn't it. I expected it to hold above 35 support really. Hasn't conformed.  Pretty low volume though and there's a buyer at 32.5, so it'll probably come off this 31 level. Just one trade for 192 shares left over from another trade. I would prefer to see it back above 35, of course! Nothing changed from previous discussions here really.


----------



## Dawgonnit (9 May 2007)

Have a look at the recent BoardRoom Radio report if feeling a little despondent. "Five or six" assay results are due to come through in this quarter, so SRZ should get plenty of attention. With such a small market cap, a good result from any one of their tenements should send the share price up. I bought in a few days ago and I'm currently looking at a bit of a loss, but I'm seeing this price dip as an opportunity to have another bite.
I think we are just seeing U-spec investors who bought in before the ALP conference, jump ship after their "instant multi-bagger" dreams failed to materialise. But SRZ is not just Uranium, its got lots of eggs in lots of baskets. I'm just going to load up and wait for those assays...

Good luck!


----------



## YOUNG_TRADER (9 May 2007)

See post 72, like I said if RDM find something near the MOX/Carapateena discoveries, SRZ will also rise as we're next door,

Refer to the images


----------



## TheAbyss (10 May 2007)

Another one adjacent to MOX and SRZ is Argonaut resources (ARE). ARE has today gone up more than 10% on good volume so hopefully SRZ is coming people.

No thread on ARE and i dont have enough data on ARE to start one.


----------



## Ruprect (14 May 2007)

From this morning's "The Age" 

Stellar Resources

STELLAR Resources shareholders are getting a bang for their buck, with the Melbourne-based explorer able to come up with the goods on three fronts.

The Warrior uranium exploration joint venture with Toro in South Australia has produced some encouragement, as has Stellar's copper/nickel hunt in Tasmania.

But thanks to the spectacular copper/gold hit of Teck Cominco and Rudy Gomez at their Carrapateena project at Lake Torrens in SA, it could well be Stellar's "nearby" Pernatty prospect that provides the near-term excitement.

Not long after Teck Cominco, as operator, reported the 905-metre hit of 2.1 per cent copper and 1 gram of gold a tonne at Carrapateena, Stellar pulled in $2.9 million from a placement of shares through Taylor Collinson at 35? a share.

The funds are earmarked for drilling at Pernatty, 40 kilometres west of Carrapateena.

A gravity survey last year at Pernatty identified a number of targets at depth and similar in size to Carrapateena, which will be put to the test by the drill bit ASAP. Stellar last traded at 33.5? a share, a discount to the recent placement price when enthusiasm for the Carrapateena hit was at its peak.


----------



## YOUNG_TRADER (16 May 2007)

So much activity going on here, 


*SRZ*​*
Mkt Structure*
*
Shares*
60m fully diluted
Mkt Cap @ 25c = $15m
Mkt Cap @ 50c = $30m
Mkt Cap @ 75c = $45m
*
Cash*
$3.5m
*
Listed Investments*
10m USA @ 35c = $3.5m
*
Mkt Cap Comparison with peers*
SIM $35m
SNU $50m
USA $35m
UXA $40m

*
Projects*
*
Warrior* Uranium, 30% Free Carried by Toro, S.A.
Pre JORC Compliant Deposit 11.8Mt@0.034o8 = 8.8M lb's u3o8
Net to SRZ = 2.64M lb's u3o8 
Take Over value @ $15 lb (what PDN has been doing) = $40m = 66c SRZ
*
Toro intial results are 1-5m intercepts grading 200ppm - 900ppm*

More results to come



*
Tarcoola * Uranium, 30% Free Carried by USA, S.A.
Bunch of licences in Sth Aust, USA abbout to commence exploration work soon.

1. Kingoonya Palaeodrainage System
1.1. Airborne EM survey (AEM)
GPX Airborne advises that they have mobilised to Tarcoola and commenced flying the contracted REPTEM surveys in the Tarcoola, Kingoonya and Muckanippi Project areas.
The program, which has been repeatedly delayed by technical and commissioning issues, will take about 10 flying days to complete. Information on the flight plan and other aspects of the survey were provided in the most recent Quarterly Report to ASX.
1.2. Air-core Drilling
A contract for a minimum of 20,000m of air-core drilling has been signed for work in the Tarcoola-Kingoonya-Muckanippi area. The contractor advises that they are on-schedule to mobilise into the area in late June 2007 and following interpretation of the AEM survey data


*
Alpine * Copper, 100%, Tas
Lots of 50m @ 0.5% Cu intersections and not too deep wither, ie 20-40m from surface, interesting,

More drilling underway

*
IOCG * Olympic Dam type IOCG, various JV's, S.A.
A few JV's, free carried, searching for next Olympic Dam

*
Pernatty * Olympic Dam type IOCG, 100%, S.A. very close to Carrapateena and MOX's Groundhog

RDM are drilling next door (SEE POST 72 for Maps)

Any MOX/Carrapateena similar hits and SRZ will rocket on Nearology


*
Tin * Tin, 100%, Tas
Apparantly some excellent Tin projects, company is drilling currently, maybe looking at spin off per comments last ann

I think a spin off is on the cards, given all Tin IPO's are listing at a 200-400% premium this would be very good for us SRZ holders

*
Summary*
With a mkt cap of $17m, with $7m in liquid assets SRZ appears undervalued on a peer comparison basis,

In addition to this Warrior host a pre JORC days Uranium deposit of nearly 9mlb's of low grade Uranium,

SRZ also has a few other intersting projects,

IMO one of the last DECENT Aussie U plays with a mkt cap under $20m


----------



## Ken (16 May 2007)

Anyone else compared the SRZ and the TOE charts?

They look very similar in their patterns.


Worth keeping an eye on.

I am considering investing in SRZ, I listened to the announcement on brr.com.au and it sounds like theres a few busy months ahead. Just trying to pick an entry point. I think 33.5 is there abouts,  but wouldn't mind getting in around 29 cents.

Hoping for market correction but hasn't come as yet.


----------



## Ruprect (17 May 2007)

Lol, dont hope too much for a correction Ken! What about us poor holders?!

The placement for $2.9 million recently was at 35cents. In my opinion, anything under that is not a bad buy. Id get more at the moment and sit it out, but it would mean cutting back on AAR, MGO or BYR, or something else ive planned to hold longer term. Oh, too many good opportunities, not enough cash!

Uranium with Toro is very promising, they have been rated as a good Uranium explorer, and their are certainly some questionable ones out there. But SRZ have a hell of a lot of other fingers in a lot of pies, and have solid potential even excluding uranium.

I especially liked YT's thoughts on Tin in Tasmania. A spin off would be fantastic. YTC, tin explorer in NSW, listed last week, 25cent issue, opened 63cents, hit a high of $1.50 5 days later. Wow.


----------



## YOUNG_TRADER (17 May 2007)

Well TOE Toro just did a presentation at the Uranium conference, no mention of Napperby project in N.T.  or any other project, just *Warrior*

In Sth Aust their are 5 advanced plays

AGS with Beverly 4 Mile
CUY with Oban
PNN with Crocker/Mt Victoria
MTN with Mt Gee
TOE/SRZ with Warrior

Yet where as the others carry mkt caps of $100m - $500m, SRZ is only capped at $25m like MTN which for a long time wa only capped at $#6m even though it should have been much much higher the mkt will eventually value SRZ properly


----------



## TheAbyss (17 May 2007)

Extract from the Toe Darwin presentation re the Toe/ SRZ JV for Warrior 

Warrior Project
 Verified historical mineralisation :
 Obtained a maximum Uranium sample of over 424ppm U3O8
 Confirmed boundaries of palaeochannels:
 Sediments to 50m overlying granite and containing
carbonaceous units
 Granites defined the margins.
 To increase the area to be explored for uranium Toto entered
a JV with Stellar Resources Jul 2006 for adjoining Tenements
EL3372 and EL 3369W.
 AEM surveys were undertaken [HoistEM by Stellar and Fugro
“Tempest” Airborne Electromagnetics survey by Toro];


----------



## bigt (17 May 2007)

Hi YT - great fundamental analysis of SRZ, it is very clear that they have interests in a lot of quality projects (in comparison to prospective explorers).

Maybe the lack of interest is down to a seeming lack of outright ownership? (I know this is not the case with all their projects)...though that didn't stop AGS powering.

SRZ will have it's day..the market just needs to have confidence..one good day of volume is all it needs..(hopefully).


----------



## Pommiegranite (20 May 2007)

YOUNG_TRADER said:


> Uranium, 30% Free Carried by Toro, S.A.
> Pre JORC Compliant Deposit 11.8Mt@0.034o8 = 8.8M lb's u3o8





Can someone please explain to me how 11.8MT *0.034 = 8.8Mlbs? 

11,800,000*0.034 = 405,920

405,920*2.2 = 893,024lbs

I'm sure I must be missing something as I can't believe YT to be wrong with his calcs. I'm assuming that I'm reading "0.034o8" incorrectly.

Thanks
PG


----------



## Pommiegranite (20 May 2007)

...and can anyone offer any kind of explanation as to why this stock as traded in the same 20-50 cent range for 2 years!!! 

I just don't get it! Is it a self fulfilling prophecy? i.e the long it fails to breakout, the longer it will take because the money goes elsewhere.

I guess the sooner we get a production timeline the better.


----------



## kransky (20 May 2007)

Pommigranite said:
			
		

> Can someone please explain to me how 11.8MT *0.034 = 8.8Mlbs?
> 
> 11,800,000*0.034 = 405,920
> 
> 405,920*2.2 = 893,024lbs




It's 0.034%.. so 

11,800,000 * 0.034 * 1/100 = 4,012 tonnes

2200 pounds per tonne

4,012 * 2200 = 8,826,400 = 8.8Mlbs


----------



## Pommiegranite (20 May 2007)

kransky said:


> It's 0.034%.. so
> 
> 11,800,000 * 0.034 * 1/100 = 4,012 tonnes
> 
> ...




Thanks Kransky...I can't believed I asked that seeing the profession I'm in!

Late night last night


----------



## motion (22 May 2007)

srz seems to be on a good run today.... I have not heard of any news yet... anyone got any thoughts on this ?


----------



## Sean K (22 May 2007)

SRZ looks like the short term consolidation back from 40 resistance has finished. Might be heading back up. Volume not very impressive though.


----------



## motion (22 May 2007)

thanks kennas nice graph.. I'm yet to get such good skills... but getting there.... ok intereting around the 40c is a good point for the company at the moment....IMO...


----------



## Ruprect (22 May 2007)

motion said:


> srz seems to be on a good run today.... I have not heard of any news yet... anyone got any thoughts on this ?




Both Toro (TOE) and SRZ are up today, Toro has jumped back to being over $1.20 today, having hit under $1.10 last week.

The updated assays from the Uranium JV might not be far away im guessing.


----------



## Pommiegranite (22 May 2007)

Ruprect said:


> Both Toro (TOE) and SRZ are up today, Toro has jumped back to being over $1.20 today, having hit under $1.10 last week.
> 
> The updated assays from the Uranium JV might not be far away im guessing.




SRZ has been in the same trading range for nigh on 2 years!!!

Not only is the champagne on ice...its in deep freezer. 

Needs substantial news to breakout.


----------



## nizar (22 May 2007)

Well looks like some interest flowing back into the U sector today.
Iv noticed SRZ/TOE up, and also MTN up 5% and BLZ making baby steps...


----------



## motion (23 May 2007)

Hi, 

Looks like the Research report for SRZ by Taylor Collison Limited has come out...I can not get to it at the moment but this will be interesting.....some rerating I hope... =


----------



## nizar (23 May 2007)

motion said:


> Hi,
> 
> Looks like the Research report for SRZ by Taylor Collison Limited has come out...I can not get to it at the moment but this will be interesting.....some rerating I hope... =




No price targets.
Just rated a speculative BUY and some peer comparions given to PNN and TOE, and they conclude it has "Further upside" with market cap of only $23.8m fully diluted.
Lets see how she opens.


----------



## motion (23 May 2007)

nizar said:


> No price targets.
> Just rated a speculative BUY and some peer comparions given to PNN and TOE, and they conclude it has "Further upside" with market cap of only $23.8m fully diluted.
> Lets see how she opens.




ok interesting.... thanks for the update... I'm just downloading it now...well atleast it some news has been alittle dry for a while. =


----------



## Sean K (23 May 2007)

motion said:


> Hi,
> 
> Looks like the Research report for SRZ by Taylor Collison Limited has come out...I can not get to it at the moment but this will be interesting.....some rerating I hope... =



Here is the front page. The detail is worth reading. The report is on their web site. 

Recommendation says that "in comparison of market caps with other SA explorers TOE and PNN this represents an attractive small capped stock with further upside."


----------



## Ken (23 May 2007)

SRZ is seen as a diversified  mining company so its not being rated as a pure uranium play.

I think the tasmanian side of the exploration is just as exciting as the uranium.

I was trying to find an entry at 33.5 but I missed it as not enough big orders were going through at that price.

Bugger.


----------



## timelord (28 May 2007)

Ken said:


> SRZ is seen as a diversified  mining company so its not being rated as a pure uranium play.
> 
> I think the tasmanian side of the exploration is just as exciting as the uranium.
> 
> ...


----------



## Rafa (28 May 2007)

i would like someones informed opinion on the following...
(apologies if this was covered before)...

SRZ or TOE?

I am holding SRZ at present, and whilst the fate of both compaines are somewhat linked via Warrior, who has the most to gain... and does TOE's diversified holdings present a safer proposition?


----------



## motion (29 May 2007)

I really think SRZ is not getting much support at the moment and the company is not doing much to highlight it self either.... I really think SRZ need to come up with some goods soon...


----------



## gregcourageous (30 May 2007)

ouccchhhhh... Don't know whats going on here but down 30% in the last month :-( not so happy days.  Does anyone know why the lack of interest?


----------



## jeppe565 (30 May 2007)

Phew, what's going on here? Or can it only be described as "lack of interest"?          

best regards //j


----------



## Rafa (30 May 2007)

certainly not pleasant viewing...
long term support at 24cents still remaing, with weaker support at 28cents

tomorrow is going to be an interesting day...
but stellar has certainly performed like a true to form May stock 

Ouch!
the good news is May is almost done...


----------



## Dawgonnit (30 May 2007)

Such low volumes on the recent sell down suggest a lack of interest imo. There are certainly announcements in the pipeline, just seems the pipe is very long! I think it should get back on radar screens soon enough.


----------



## motion (21 June 2007)

I really thought there would have been more interest on SRZ today when they ann Drilling at Broken Hill had resumed... 

Maybe because the market is not in form today 

*Ann below.*

Stellar Resources is pleased to announce that rigs have been secured for furtherdrilling programs at the Goldfinger zinc prospect and on the adjacent PanamaEL6556, located some 20kms south of Broken Hill, NSW.

Initial Rotary Air Blast (RAB) drilling of four gravity features in the Panama
area is scheduled to commence immediately. Further deep diamond drilling at
Goldfinger is expected to start in late July 2007.

The Panama drill program will test geochemical levels across four large
gravity targets which have been identified on the Panama license (EL6556).
The planned program is for 60 shallow RAB holes drilled at 50 metre spacing
to test gravity targets GT1 to GT4. This is the first drill program to test these
gravity targets for Broken Hill type or IOCG style mineralisation.

The Goldfinger diamond drilling program will include an additional 500m
deep hole to test the source of a major “off-hole” interpreted conductor which was identified from the downhole EM survey carried out in the drilling program completed in March 2007. 

The interpreted conductor, in the western lobe of the Goldfinger gravity anomaly, lies approximately 80 metres vertically beneath the recently completed diamond hole GFDDH07.

It is also planned to deepen existing drillhole GFDDH02, which was drilled to
test the eastern lobe of the gravity target and which intersected 59m @ 0.25%Zn from 230 metres downhole, including a narrow intercept of 0.7m @ 5.6%Zn. Geochemical analysis of the mineralisation in this hole has shown a highlyelevated alteration index for Broken Hill style mineralisation.

 The ‘compelling’ nature of this alteration index reading has encouraged Stellar to deepen GFDDH02, with a view to completing a downhole EM survey to identify any possible economic mineralisation in close proximity to this hole.
An additional hole to test any delineated targets will be considered in the
current program.


----------



## motion (29 June 2007)

Hi, 

Another ANN just out... This is some good news for Share Holders.... Lets see if this gets any focus... =

*EM survey confirms uranium prospective palaeochannels – drilling soon on USA JV targets*


Stellar is pleased to have received results of UraniumSA's (USA) recently
completed airborne EM survey covering substantial areas of Stellar’s tenement
holding across the Kingoonya palaeochannel. Data mapping has defined large
palaeodrainage systems, as indicated in earlier reconnaissance lines flown by
Stellar. These are prospective for roll-front uranium deposits sourced from
known uraniferous granites in the area.

USA has announced that an air-core drilling program is scheduled to start in
mid-July on the Stellar Kingoonya Palaeochannel JV ground, to investigate the
geology of the palaeodrainages and to determine the broad controls on the
location of uranium mineralisation.

Stellar presently holds a 100% interest in these areas, with its JV partners able to earn up to 70% interest. In addition, Stellar owns a substantial 16 % shareholding in UraniumSA Ltd.

The USA JV area lies east of the Warrior palaeochannel, where recent drilling
by Toro Energy (ASX release 30 April 2007) confirmed the extent and tenor of
U mineralization in the Warrior JV ground. Stellar looks forward to receiving
further results from the drilling completed by Toro on this JV ground, and
initial USA drilling results in the coming quarter.

The drill and exploration results reported herein, insofar as they relate to mineralisation, are based on information compiled by Mr. C.G. Anderson (Fellow of the Australasian Institute of Mining and Metallurgy) who is a Director of the Company with more than twenty years

experience in the field of activity being reported. Mr. Anderson consents to the inclusion in the report of the matters based on his information in the form and context in which it appears. It should be noted that the abovementioned exploration results are preliminary.


----------



## Kipp (30 June 2007)

motion said:


> Hi,
> 
> Another ANN just out... This is some good news for Share Holders.... Lets see if this gets any focus... =



Not such great news for USA today... they got punished after the annct was released.  Down 4c to 31.5


----------



## Ruprect (30 June 2007)

Yes, couldnt work out why USA was punished, although they did have a couple of good days so maybe profit takers moving in.

Good about SRZ, i think as Uranium stocks come back into favour (which is bound to happen given the continued high U price), SRZ will be getting some more attention again, as will TOE.

But seriously though, couldnt they have waited until Monday to release the announcement...i have SRZ as my July competition stock tip!


----------



## Woody (30 June 2007)

Stellar must be due to report on a number of its non uranium projects.  The stock still flies under the radar. I have held for quite a while and have never been tempted to sell. I think it has a great balance of well researched projects and am hoping that one or more will bring home the bacon.  They are not a company to ramp their prospects, but it does move fast when there's good news about. Re the uranium, Stellar has a positive interest in two of the most highly prospective areas in South Australia, risk managed. I have no problem with the JV approach. Cheers.


----------



## Ken (2 July 2007)

I disagree I think the stock is well known, the uranium sector as a whole is taking a breather.

 I am very tempted to pick up SRZ shares.

I have done some research on them, and they seem like a very well organised company with good directors.

I think its close to a buy.


----------



## Woody (2 July 2007)

Ken, I hope so. They didn't really fly when uranium was red hot. I brought them originally for their non - uranium prospects. They have some very interesting traditional plays. If Toe and/or USA deliver as well, then we will be laughing.  I think they are close to a buy as well.


----------



## Sean K (17 July 2007)

The uranium assets are unlikely to drive this in the U environment at the moment, but longer term it looks to have some good potential with Warrior and the USA JV. Speaking of which drilling was sceduled to commence on targets in the Kingoonya palaeochannel identified by USA EM Survey in June. So ann should be shortly, unless rig shortages will delay this.

I am interested in what they are doing with the Tin assets in Tassie and whether a spin off is in the wings.

Assay results from Alpine Copper and Devises are well overdue.

Drilling plan for Pernatty IOCGU must me ann shortly.

They seem to be having trouble sourcing drilling contractors.  

Chart wise, sick old puppy, but there's a potential floor around 25 cents.


----------



## hypnotic (23 July 2007)

kennas said:


> The uranium assets are unlikely to drive this in the U environment at the moment, but longer term it looks to have some good potential with Warrior and the USA JV. Speaking of which drilling was sceduled to commence on targets in the Kingoonya palaeochannel identified by USA EM Survey in June. So ann should be shortly, unless rig shortages will delay this.
> 
> I am interested in what they are doing with the Tin assets in Tassie and whether a spin off is in the wings.
> 
> ...




Looks like your right there Kennas... there was a floor around the 26cents mark and looking to turn around now. 

Chartwise it is starting to turn around MACD is heading north again, and might just cross the 0 line soon. 

With the encouraging news of its tin play in tassie confirming tin deposit!! The market reacted very positively to this. up 13% today so far..

Hypnotic


----------



## Ken (24 July 2007)

We know SRZ moves fast.

30 cents still looks relatively good value.

Some big buys again on open...

Are we getting into a bit of rally?


----------



## Ken (27 July 2007)

Are we due for another spike? I know the chart lacks any real skill.  I am just going on a gut feeling, that we may be seeing some good fortune coming SRZ's way due to the announcements coming up... Going on gut instinct here. I have researched the fundamentals. It looks undervalued compared to peers. the management seems tops.  Are we at buying levels....

Only concern is the big volume normally producers big gains, where as the 1million plus volume only produced a 4 cent rise... I think history says buying levels below 30 cents and selling levels above 35 cents... 

I hold...


----------



## moneymajix (29 July 2007)

26.5c

ANN. on 27 May

Goldfinger Project – drilling resumes

Stellar Resources is pleased to report that a drill rig has been secured to carry out
the next round of diamond cored drilling on the Goldfinger zinc-lead-silver
prospect, south of Broken Hill, NSW.
Three additional holes are planned for a total of approximately 1,200m. Two
holes are planned on the most western existing drill section, where downhole
electromagnetic surveys run in the most recently completed holes GFDD007 and
GFDD008 indicated significant “off-hole” conductive positions. The third hole
is planned near the eastern end of existing drilling, near hole GFDD002, which
intersected a large zone of elevated lead – zinc geochemical anomalism.
Drilling is expected to commence within the next week and take approximately 6
weeks.
Stellar is earning a 60% equity in the Goldfinger project, and expects to meet the
earn-in expenditure requirement by the completion of this program.


----------



## Ken (29 July 2007)

hmmm,

I think I have made an error purchasing SRZ in the current market conditions.

Kind of feel like I am trapped at the moment... I have fairly large stake in SRZ.

I thought the Charts were ready to break 30 cents and possibly run to 36 cents...

Instead I find my self at 26.5 cents with not much to sell down to...

I suspect 24 cents will be tomorrow if it breaks below 24 cents SRZ begins to look ugly.....

Would you cut losses or hold?

I can see the pot of gold at the end of the rainbow for SRZ but I am not 100% comfortable holding right now....

I know we are approaching support but its not much really.... I am thinking if we touch 20 cents, I could buy more and round out my holdings to 24 cents....

Tough decisions, I am not going to panic though, I have time on my hands, and if SRZ is to be a real quality company, I have to hold through these tough market conditions such as the down turn we will see tomorrow.

errrr


----------



## Gurgler (29 July 2007)

Ken

I think we have to weather out the storm blowing in from the US. Nothing much has changed since YT posted info on post #79, I think it was.

Tassie still looks promising then there's the Uranium plays and some more still.

I'm still holding ... patiently.


----------



## Woody (29 July 2007)

Ken, if you don't need the cash and truly like the stock, just hang in. 

I am, would kick myself if I bailed out now and they delivered the goods. I sold quite a lot of stuff last Thursday, but didn't touch these. Always saw them as a long termer. A lot of announcements due, let's hope they're good and sooner rather than later eh?


----------



## Sean K (30 July 2007)

Ken; said:
			
		

> I suspect 24 cents will be tomorrow if it breaks below 24 cents SRZ begins to look ugly.....Would you cut losses or hold?



I agree, breaking 24 will be untidy and much depends on the overall market. 

Personally, I might sell half of what I have if this occurs to protect some capital, in case it completely fails after that. While I think this is a correction, and the flow on effect from sub prime will not be as bad as the bears believe (the amount of sub prime delinquencies are a drop in the US morgage bucket from what I understand - and the vast majority of the US is still going great, as is the rest of the world), I will be quick to completely cash in if there's a serious breakdowns in support, which 24 and then 20 is for this.

As a general comment on the potential fallout from the US, and particularly concerns over credit, what could occur in Australia as a potential flow on, is that funding could dry up. At the moment, if an explorer needs cash, they go and do a book build down the Freeo Pub. In the future that may be more difficult and species may suffer, or even collapse worst case. So, you need to be protected from this. Also, even the best FA is based on available information that the company provides. We've seen many cases of creative accounting, poor hedging, and poor understanding of geology for example, that has resulted in companies collapse miserably, or worst case be wound up. Not saying that this is the case here at all, but something to remember when holding something through what seems to be great fundamentals, or even through emotion, or stubbourness. Food for thought. 

But as I said, I think correction. But I'm no economist, I used to run Army hospitals!


----------



## Ken (30 July 2007)

No volume is good volume in my opinion at this stage, means in a down market everyone is sitting tight. They people who bumped it up to 30 cents were probably the ones who sold down to 26.5 cents.

Hold tight. Fingers crossed our little vessel doesnt get too wet this week.


----------



## Woody (30 July 2007)

There is no way with commodities strong that SRZ will crash. It is holding too much quality acreage that it's been slowly, systematically and professionally scoping. It just needs to turn up some outstanding results somewhere and it will be off with a bullet. There's a lot of serious patient players in this one and they are a serious company.


----------



## Ken (30 July 2007)

I hope so woody.

If SRZ get to 50 cents again, there will be fireworks going from me I tell you that much!


----------



## Ken (30 July 2007)

The top 20 shareholders of SRZ only hold 25% of the company...

There are 20 holders who hold 17 million shares.

And there are 2,094 holders who hold 75% of the company.

There are 67 million shares on issue.

I find this a strangely low number of top 20 shareholders, my only thinking is that this is due to capital raising in the past.

All in all there are around 2114 shareholders with average holding of 31693 shares, which is roughly $8557. This included the top 20 share holders.

Take out the top 20 share holders and 2094 share holders have an average of 23,758 shares @ $6414.8

I believe this is the reason why SRZ is a fairly volatile stock in the way it moves. This may explain why there is no build up or accumulation in the stock. It may also explain why the stock has gone in waves as opposed to building a base and then running upwards.

It may also explain why the stock is at a discount to its peers.

I would prefer to have 60-70% of the stock controlled by top 20 shareholders, but I suppose that would make it hard to pick up a large stake in the company.

Either way I hold .15% of the company...


----------



## Sean K (31 July 2007)

I've been waiting for this. Hopefully I have enough shares to get priority. The tin IPO should release value to shareholders IMO. The history of these IPOs has been very favourable. I remember YT metioning this a while ago.

sp is still languishing though.


----------



## Ken (31 July 2007)

Kennas,

SRZ has a busy program ahead,  I don't know of another company at this price with so many projects on the go.

Once again, only concern being no substantial shareholders.

With the announcements over the past month SRZ should be at all time highs, they have all been positive....

This is concerning.

Obviously an unloved stock for some reason or another.


----------



## Ken (31 July 2007)

FYI

The tin spin off should take say 2 to 3 months, intention is to finalise prior to year end, and preferably much before. 

The tin spin off in conjuction with drill results being announced leaves SRZ in a very exciting position.

Management are looking at having a real crack at adding some shareholder wealth with the way they are going about it.

SRZ aims to make discoveries, and move these into development. This is where major value uplift will come from.

I hold.

My research is done.


----------



## jtb (2 August 2007)

Well I joined you today mate.
Love the look of the chart and the support around 25/6c looks solid - to this point anyway.


----------



## Ken (3 August 2007)

I'd love to pick up some more SRZ, but cash wise, I want to have some up my sleeve if the share price does drop so I can average out my price.

My concern is the share has a very low percentage of top 20 share holders.

25% in fact. Whether this is due to shareplacements I am not sure.

If I can get any confirmation that in 2-3 years time SRZ is a chance of being a $1.00 you will see me on the top 20 shareholders list...

lol


----------



## Ken (3 August 2007)

When SRZ listed in 2004 there worth 50 million shares on offer, 3700 shareholders, 20 shareholders held 9 million shares at 20% of the company

In 2007 there are 2100 shareholders and top share holders hold 17 million shares.  So over 3 years the top 20 shareholders have been able to close to double there holdings.

Now from the beginning we have the following shareholders who are still holding or have increased their stake.

Providence Gold and Minerals, which is director Tom Burrows. He is the only share holder along with Carojon Pty Ltd.

The othe 18 top shareholders have all left.

Currently there is only 1 substantial shareholder in LJ Thompson.


I believe the reason there are so many shareholders is because the stock was a spin off of another company, and as a result shareholders got priority.

Anyone else got some info on SRZ?

Trying to chase up as much as I can.

Would like to see directors buying but you never know now with all the super funds out there.


----------



## Ken (3 August 2007)

Interesting chart. Didn't realise SRZ has had a number of Spikes along the journey.

Chances of a rise to 40 cents or a 70% gain in shareprice is likely at some point in the future if you look at the stocks history.

Time with SRZ looks like the key, at some point holders of today should get a chance to offload stock at higher than todays price.

It may take 6-12 months, but at some point SRZ will have its turn like with any stock.

They are out to make a significant discovery according to Tom Burrows.


----------



## Ken (6 August 2007)

SRZ always gets smashed when the sellers come into the general market..


I know there is a word count limit, but we really just need 1 word for the past week...

CRAP!


----------



## Ken (6 August 2007)

A lot of stocks are testing support levels.

SRZ is one....

My gut is telling me the stock closing at 25 cents is significant, but my brain is telling me let it be...

I already hold a substantial amount and am feeling the pinch of the recent sell off.

With the investments SRZ has.... They are way undervalued....

Very hard to go against the crowd though when everyone else is selling....


----------



## motion (6 August 2007)

Hey Ken, 

I know how you feel, I had this stock for a long time and looked at the charts reviewed the projects but still the market was going againist me, so in the end I had to packup with a loss and move my money to other places. 

I still think this has some great projects and I guess when the market is ready it will turn around and get rerated to I think around the 70c-80c mark IMO..

anyway it's still one on the watch list and there are not many left... good luck this is a gem of a company...


----------



## jtb (7 August 2007)

Ken, I think a close below 24c would be a problem and I'll bail around 20c if thats the way she goes.

I'm wondering if all this Toro/Nova/Oxiana consolidation will not have some impact on Stellar (and also HLX) in the near term particularly due to Hegarty's stated interest in the SA assets (OXR JV with HLX, TOE JV with SRZ and HLX etc).
Both juniors have cash and underlying value so I'm comfortable atm


----------



## Ken (8 August 2007)

It is worth noting that Archer exploration is new company floating which is being spun out by USA. 

So guess what.... seeing as SRZ is a major shareolder in USA, they get an allocation of AXE shares.

AXE was heavily oversubscribed, I applied for them but received my cheque today.


I spoke to the CEO of SRZ and they have invested into AXE though the new float. I dont know how many shares they have, but I suspect it will not be a big parcel due to it being oversubscribed.


Now looking at SRZ's investments:

10.26 million shares in USA - value at 26 cents is around $2.6 million

5.13  million options in USA - options trading at 8 cents - value around $400k

6.667 million option in GOP exerciseable at 20 cents in 2009 (now trading at 36 cents) - profit after conversion is just over $1 million

So roughly you're looking at over $4 million dollars in investments alone. Then you have the tin float which I suspect they will own a bucket load of shares, and a bucket load of options in.

Plus AXE shares if they get a decent stag here there's a quick profit to be made.


----------



## Captain_Chaza (8 August 2007)

Ahoy Officer Ken

I can't find a chart to support your theories

Pigs might fly one day, I guess?

Salute and Gods' speed


----------



## Ken (8 August 2007)

Captain  chazza.

Is there a reason SRZ didn't go below 24 cents during the big sell off?

24 cents is the 52 week low.  Sometimes stocks have to test their lows before heading north.

Not all stocks have the perfect platform before take off.

Net tangible assets for this stock were around 17 cents in December.

Price of Uranium has since tripled.

I am not saying the share price is going to a $1. 

But I believe in success for SRZ and you are going to see a decent run.

The south Australian Copper belt has been forgotten by investors during the Iron Ore Phase.

There are a lot of companies drilling in South Australia, and their results have not come in yet.

AXT, SRZ, CRJ, VMS, MOX.

Lets just see what interest it creates, because when one company gets a good sample, the nearology flow on effect happens.

I think SRZ will make a discovery.

Thats all that counts.  You could have charted PDN from 30 cents to 25 cents and quoted it as a big back in the day.

The investments for SRZ are worth 75% of their share price.


----------



## Woody (8 August 2007)

Good on you Ken, reading your posts is always a great way to end the day.
We just have to be patient with Stellar. Things may not happen over night, but like you I am confident they will happen. They are a very professional explorer and they look after their shareholders.  I topped up this week, with the tin float in mind. Now in early retirement territory - if they deliver.


----------



## Ken (10 August 2007)

Chartwise SRZ is hanging in there.

If it breaks under 24 cents I think we can kiss it good bye all the way down to 20 cents.  A break under 20 cents and it appears 10 cents is the next stop.

As with all speculative stocks we need some luck, and some good news flow.

The tin Float is due at the end of the year, so still some time off there.

There is not buyers to sell into if you hold a good stake so either way iIthink I am a bit stuffed if SRZ does drop below 24 cents.

I am going to set my sell order at 60 cents, turn the computer off and come back in 12 months.

lol


----------



## Ken (13 August 2007)

Well I sit looking at the chart right now, and I must say, I am shattered.

SRZ has basically broken all support lines for me. 

I got this one completely wrong.  

The stock has been traded down on bascially no volume, but none the less that is what we have when a stock is bearish.

The trend will continue untill we get some news.

I think best case is that we have a cracker of an announcement and the share price spikes.

I think 20 cents is most likely. There is absolutley no support for this stock at the moment.

Question.

How would the traders out here play it.

I have 100,000 SRZ shares they owe me 29.5 cents. What has been the Should I wait for this one to bottom, and then try and pick some up when its in an uptrend? 

That way I lower my entry level. 
If SRZ goes through 20 cents, 11 or 12 cents is possible.

Question for people with more experience than me.

When there is no buyers out there the stock has no liquidity, so when the buyers come back into the market lets say 2-3 months, will this mean the rise will be faster, cause the stock will appear over sold??

How have traders dealt with stock with low liquidty?

I am thinking pick some shares up at 18 cents, and then 15 cents. Try to get an average entry price of say 22 cents.

I am okay to hold long on this.  But figure if it drops I might as well take advantage of the tough times.

SRZ, AXT, VMS, TOE, all south australian companies well off their all time highs of the year....


----------



## Gurgler (14 August 2007)

Ken said:


> Question for people with more experience than me.
> 
> When there is no buyers out there the stock has no liquidity, so when the buyers come back into the market lets say 2-3 months, will this mean the rise will be faster, cause the stock will appear over sold??
> 
> ...




Ken

I am certain I don't have more experience than you but over the past year I have begun trading smaller parcels of stock - particularly after reading Van Tharp, who argues strongly for the use of position sizing.

Like you I bought in at 30 initially but picked up more yesterday at 24. If it continues a downward trend, I may have to reconsider. I'm considering a stop-loss at 21 or 21.5 - unless some news persuades me otherwise.


----------



## Woody (14 August 2007)

Ken, I don't know whether you got my PM.

Many explorers and even producers are taking a bath at the moment. SRZ has held up well compared to many.  

All one can do if one doesn't need the cash is ride it out. If you think the fundamentals on which you brought the stock haven't changed then in time you will be rewarded. If you need the cash, then that's another matter. 

I wouldn't personally be putting all my eggs in one basket. I'd be holding my cash and then when the market is back on track make a decision about which bargain stocks offer the best reward - SRZ, you may decide, may be one. 

I don't know anyone that's not carrying paper losses (some big) on explorers in their portfolio at the moment. 

I am not a financial adviser, but I don't think there are any magic wands.  This is the beast market at work. But what goes down more than often goes up. If this wasn't the case, SRZ etc etc might as well pack up and we'd be heading for the dole que.


----------



## Ken (14 August 2007)

Understand woody.

I have noticed in all the explorers the market depth has dried up on the sell side.  People with big stakes have nothing to sell into and its the small holders driving a lot of the price down. 

I hold a substantial amount of SRZ.  Roughly 40% of my portfolio. I am going to chip away, and just top up when I see a base forming.  If I can get a rough entry price of around 20-22 cents, I think at some point in the future, SRZ will produce the goods.

The sell down presents the opportunity for the brave and sometimes stupid....

I am not buying anymore SRZ untill chart wise, I think It's a right buy.

I am not selling because I would be dragging the price below 20 cents... so wil have to suck it in and stick it out.

Maybe a real learning experience.  Could be costly, or very rewarding.

Time will tell.

Ken has balls of steel!

Lap stop turned off sell price 60 cents...







I


----------



## Kipp (15 August 2007)

Ken said:


> Understand woody.
> 
> I am not buying anymore SRZ untill chart wise, I think It's a right buy.



Ken, I don't understand how it could be a buy at 20-22 from a T/A point of view, unless you are assuming that SRZ will drop to 18 or so, then 22 would probably represent a reversal of a downtrend?  But I would of thought that anyone getting in now is doing on the basis of bottom-picking (or FA) because as you have mentioned- it has breached all support.
Anyway...I hope they come up with the goods for you.


----------



## Ken (15 August 2007)

I am saying the lower it goes,  I could attempt to average out the price to be 20-22 cents. Instead of 29 cents.

At the moment, I am in the ****.

Probly like a lot of others.


----------



## Ken (15 August 2007)

Someone is accumulating at 22 cents.

100,000 lots are being sold and 100,000 pops up.


There have been a few of these trades go through.


----------



## Woody (17 August 2007)

Ken announced on the ASX that a Director brought nearly $100,000 worth at 22 cents. Good sign. Lets hope the market settles.


----------



## Gurgler (30 September 2007)

For 40 days and nights SRZ has been banging its head against a 20cent ceiling and then it 'shoots up' to the dizzy heights of 21.5 - only to be drawn back to 20 again.

Is this Bollinger squeeze going to result in further upward movement - or was that it! 

Ken and Woody, are you still in (like me)? What do you think? Something pending with the tin in Tassie still??


----------



## Ken (30 September 2007)

I sold out, due to funding some big blue chip trades on the financials.

My only speculative stock I hold now is VMS, and my holdings are minimal.

I have found I am making a profit on every single trade, but going into blue chip shares.

The liquidity is better due to the volume, and because I dont see myself as a great trader, it is has been easier to make a profit.

I wanted to catch the rebound in the All Ords, and I knew SRZ didn't follow the All Ords, hence my decision to buy what the super funds were going to buy.

Best of luck to SRZ holders.

My concern is that they may struggle to get the tin float off the ground.


I am probably wrong though.


----------



## Woody (3 October 2007)

Ken, something is brewing. Very strong again today. I still hold and still have confidence in Stellar and its management.


----------



## Ken (3 October 2007)

Yeah I got flushed out I guess!

Well done woody for holding.

My strategy has changed since august 10.


----------



## noirua (2 March 2008)

A report on Boardroom Radio by Mr Peter Bright, CEO, of Stellar Resources, about the Tarcoola Iron Ore Project:  http://www.brr.com.au/event/42048
http://www.stellarresources.com.au

The company has an investment in UraniumSA Limited:  http://www.uraniumSA.com.au


----------



## Woody (2 March 2008)

I thought the interview was fine as far as it went. But the interviewer asked no serious questions, like time lines etc etc etc. Waste of space really ... not the company's fault, Boardroom radio's.  Could have been so much better. Interviewer sounded like he still doesn't shave ...


----------



## Dona Ferentes (20 December 2021)

_Barry FitzGerald  -  Garimpeiro _; 12 stocks in 12 different commodities to stuff in the Xmas stocking ... The focus has been finding those with leverage to exploration success and/or enhanced development prospects because of some of spectacular commodity price gains in 2021, and what 2022 [may have] in store.



> TIN : _Trading at 2.3c for a market cap of $19m. Another case where a bumper commodity price has yet to be reflected in a company’s valuation._





> _Tin has doubled this year to 10-year highs. It stands to reason then that the development prospects of Stellar’s Heemskirk project in Tassie have also improved dramatically. A 2019 study pointed to all-in sustaining costs of $US13,100/t. Tin last traded at $39,500/t._


----------

